# 1995 Toro 3521; Auger drive is shot 😢



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

We got a big snowstorm in Southeast PA and I decided to start clearing the driveway every few hours to “keep ahead of the curve”; The Toro did fine on Sunday night and was struggling a little bit Monday morning, but ultimately got the job done (see below)...

When I brought it out a third time, it was really struggling; I though it was because the snow was heavy, but then I started to realize the auger drive was giving out. My neighbor’s Troy-Bilt, and my other neighbor’s Cub Cadet (that I ended up borrowing) handled the snow with ease.

My dad does not think it’s worth it to replace the part, but after seeing how much easier a 2-stage snowblower cleared our driveway (we only had single-stage machines before this one), he’s decided to buy a new one.

I would really hate to see this get scrapped if we got a new one; The engine runs great, and the wheel drive also works. Is it worth it to replace the auger drive? How much would the part cost?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i think you have your answer in your other thread, please one only on the same subject , Got to use a Cub Cadet today and loved it!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

$5 belt replacement would solve the problem perhaps. 

Why do you say the auger is 'shot'? 

BTW - those old Toro's make for great re-power machines with the 212cc Predator engine.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Why have you concluded the auger drive is shot? What did you see or hear?

Do the following:
• remove ignition key or disconnect spark plug
• remove belt cover and pull the impeller belt off (easy to do). Inspect the belt. Is it worn?
• spin the impeller pulley. Do the augers rotate smoothly? If so the auger gear box should be good. If they don’t and you find it’s difficult to rotate the impeller pulley or it binds or catches,then the auger gear box may need repair.
• reach into the chute and grab the impeller shaft close to the impeller. Lift it straight up and down. Does it move? If it moves and it clunks you need a new impeller bushing ($20 and an easy fix!). If the impeller bushing is worn bad enough the impeller will make contact with auger housing. Take a look at the impeller and auger housing and see if you see any evidence of metal to metal contact between the impeller and auger housing.

Post back what you find out. That’s a nice looking 3521!

Hec


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

captchas said:


> i think you have your answer in your other thread, please one only on the same subject , Got to use a Cub Cadet today and loved it!


Sorry about that; Can you merge the threads like the mods do on TacomaWorld?


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Hec In Omaha said:


> Why have you concluded the auger drive is shot? What did you see or hear?
> 
> Do the following:
> • remove ignition key or disconnect spark plug
> ...


I’m considering selling it and buying a new one...


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

PennSilverTaco said:


> I’m considering selling it and buying a new one...



If you decide to part it out give me a shout. I'd be interested in the handle bars. I like those style levers as they point up vs pointing down.

Hec


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Hec In Omaha said:


> If you decide to part it out give me a shout. I'd be interested in the handle bars. I like those style levers as they point up vs pointing down.
> 
> Hec


You’re in Nebraska? I was kinda hoping to sell it whole, and I’d only be willing sell parts of it if you pay for shipping. Would really prefer to sell it whole.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Yup I’m in Nebraska. I’d be glad to pay for shipping on parts.

Hec


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats a nice little machine ... I would keep it and repair it if it was mine ... could be as simple as a belt, shear pin, etc ... even if it was the auger gear box, I would bet a new worm gear.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Thats a nice little machine ... I would keep it and repair it if it was mine ... could be as simple as a belt, shear pin, etc ... even if it was the auger gear box, I would bet a new worm gear.


Neighbor is looking to get rid of a 2001 Yard Machine 5HP; He’s letting me use it right now!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Neighbor is looking to get rid of a 2001 Yard Machine 5HP; He’s letting me use it right now!


You have good neighbors! 

You can hang on to that Toro; you'd be surprised how easy that machine is to work on. The diagnostic procedure that @Hec In Omaha provided above will tell you if it's the impeller bearing (dirt cheap) &/or belt. Even if its the auger gearbox (doubtful; Toro uses very strong gears), the gearbox is easy to service and parts are available.


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

I'd check the belt first, it's amazing what a difference a new belt makes on these machines.


----------

